# Brandti



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I has wondering if anybody has a brandti? I'm interested in how they are. How big they get. I would like to get one but I only have 29g right now and I could upgrade to a 45 in 2 months. Would this work?


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

A small Brandtii should be fine in a 29 gallon for 2 months. I don't know but according to Supernate's website they can live their whole life in a 30 gallon breeder.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

also there are brandtii available now on some of the other boards. sometimes they can be hard to get. now might be a good time to get one, or more.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont agree with that tank size... to begin with Nate had even said himself at one point "would you put a ferrari in a tiny garrage?"  For the price your going to pay for one you better give him a 75. A 40 breeder would be good for awhile. Best way to get them is from old owners on the boards that have to downsize for whatever reason. It is believed that they grow to an average of 10 inches. My website has any other info you need on them.brandtii


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I probably will just wait untill I get a larger tank.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I no where you can get a 3 inch Brandti They are 90$ a piece. Im not selling them but a realible person is. That would fit in your tank size for awhile If you are interested


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I tryed hooking you up with a link but it did not work


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

The guy goes under the name fish post, I dont no if hes a member on piranha fury, But hes on predetory fish.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"The Brandtii Piranha is a member of the Serrasalmus genus and cousin to the less aggresive Pygocentrus family."

They are not cousins, they are sisters!







S. brandtii OPEFE


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> The guy goes under the name fish post, I dont no if hes a member on piranha fury, But hes on predetory fish.


See here: *www.fishpost.com*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fishpost == Ron from www.fishpost.com. He runs a great store that ships out of the Baltimore Maryland area. Check out his site.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Do you think i should change that... I was trying to portray some sort of family ties,... although im not really sure anymore. Didnt OPEFE say somewhere that serrsalmus have adapted to look like other piranhas but came from a different evolutionary background? i dont know what im talking about








:rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you want the brandtii you need to go through ron, i dont think anyone else has them available except for a few private sellers. Depending on how many he had, I would get three to increase the odds of getting a male. The males are insane. My female is now taking down around 25 feeders a day and is now constantly patroling the tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yes those are recomended minimum tanks sizes

those arent the size tank I would use though, perhaps I should add the size tank I would use also

in this case you can use a 29 until the fish gets toaround 6" then you may want to get something like a 55g or 75g, I personally use as big of tank as possible, I have a 6"-7" Elongatus in a 75g by himself, it looks sorta rediculous but he enjoys the extra room when stalking his prey


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

" i dont know what im talking about "

Neither do I, but I sure sounded authoritative !


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

MPower: Just buy the biggest tank you can afford and go from there. :







:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> MPower: Just buy the biggest tank you can afford and go from there. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm hmm :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would probably go with a 40 breeder over the 55 in the case of a aggressive glass attacking P like a brandtii, without that sort of width he will almost definately develope a chin calous and yes you could keep him in there untill the 6-7 inche mark.


----------

